
New data, new policy: why UK's coronavirus strategy changed - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/16/new-data-new-policy-why-uks-coronavirus-strategy-has-changed
======
mytailorisrich
Call me cynical, but it seems to me that their "new data" is a pretext to
avoid losing face.

The overwhelming of the health services was obvious from the start based on
the raw numbers, and at this point even drastic measures might not completely
prevent it.

We're still waiting for them to publish their (previous) models, afaik.

------
rasz
>crunched those numbers

must be famous British sarcasm. Irish TV host "crunched" them 3 days ago on
screen
[https://mobile.twitter.com/mattzarb/status/12387775882623385...](https://mobile.twitter.com/mattzarb/status/1238777588262338560)

TLDR >250K dead at minimum

